
Most Americans say climate change should be addressed now – CBS News poll - perfunctory
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/cbs-news-poll-most-americans-say-climate-change-should-be-addressed-now-2019-09-15/
======
whenchamenia
Most americans also belived in angels last I checked.

[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/poll-
nearly-8-in-10-americans-b...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/poll-
nearly-8-in-10-americans-believe-in-angels/)

Hmm, yup, more than climate change.

(/s the implication is that CBS is not trustworthy 'news', not that americans
are dumb)

------
buyingarmor
Sometimes it doesn't matter what the Americans want. It matters what their
president want.

I'm not into politics at all But it seems to me like Trump is doing a lot to
ignore everything that is about global warming.

